# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all what happens to the grass underneath the loft if you use floor grills for the bottom of the loft, thanks.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

the grass will die because of to much ammonia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Better to have an easily cleanable surface under a grille floor...concrete or perhaps slate or pavers....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

merlin6758 said:


> Hi all what happens to the grass underneath the loft if you use floor grills for the bottom of the loft, thanks.


as said it will die off, also because it does not have sun either.. some put cedar shavings under there to keep bugs out...as the droppings build up you would rake it out and compost it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with spiritwings in that grass will die because of no sun. You can easily just leave it as it is, and do what I do under my aviary. I spread pine needles, which are certainly easy enough to come by, and many bugs don't like them either. Every now and then I rake them out and put fresh ones under there. Very easy.Cedar shavings would work good too, but I like the pine needles as they are free.


----------

